# Detailed Instructions for Erbauer Plunge Spring Removal



## Sleeper (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi all (and thx to AlextheHun for pointing me in the right direction),
Nowhere on the internet could I find detailed instructions for removing the Erbauer 2100w 1/2'' chuck (ERB380ROU) plunge springs and base plate. So without further ado, here they are:

1) Remove the fine depth adjustment knob. There is one screw (and a tiny washer) exposed in the middle of the knob. You do not need to remove the shaft so leave the rest of it alone. 

2) Remove the plastic baseplate to expose the screw on the bottom of the trigger side plunge spring.

3) Remove the four (4) screws on the top of the router and lift off the top.

4) There are two (2) brushes mounted (one at the front of the router and one at the rear). Each brush holder has two (2) screws, remove the screws and slide the whole brush mounts and the brushes upward and lay off to the side. The brushes are spring loaded and will come out of the mounts...No worries. No need to disconnect any wires.

5) Lay the router on its back and remove the four (4) screws that hold the lower metal portion of the body to the upper plastic portion. DO NOT remove the four (4) screws that are closest to the collet.

6) Gently pull the halves apart. There is an electrical cable that makes this kinda tight but you do not need to completly seperate them. Just pull them apart until you can turn the top slightly away from the trigger side handle.

7) On the top of the trigger side plunge spring is one screw and under that plastic baseplate (that you already removed) is another. Use one (1) screwdriver on the top screw and one (1) screwdriver on the bottom screw and unscrew them. Set those aside, they will not be needed for the reassembly.

8) The plunge springs and base will now pull off easily.

9) Put the bottom and top half back in alignment and screw back together.

10) Push one brush back into its mount and put the mount back aligning it to the screwholes. Put the two (2) screws back in remembering that one of them had a wire between the screwhead and the brush mount. Reinstall the other brush the same way.

11) Put the top back on using the four (4) screws that you removed and reinstall the fine depth adjustment knob with the one (1) screw and the tiny washer.

12) Plug or tape over the holes where the plunge spring rods came out of to prevent debris from falling into the body of the router when it is upside down under your table.
 Sleeper


----------



## alexthehun (Jul 9, 2008)

Great to see you got it sorted! I could not quite remember the finer details.


----------



## Sleeper (Sep 5, 2012)

Router wasnt doing me any good sitting there so I said ahh, unscrew it and see what happens. Mickey mouse way to hold the springs in (long screw from the top into a plastic block and long screw from the bottom). I could see that wearing out quickly and breaking. Table is built and router is mounted now. Next square / level it and begin test cuts. I bought my wife a 1st edition / 1st impression hard back book that I want to make a finger jointed fancy box to safeguard it. 20 days 'till 10year anniversary


----------



## Sleeper (Sep 5, 2012)

And thx again AlextheHun. Figured that I would post the details so that others wouldnt go thru the same frustaration that I did to do something that should be simple. The carriage was complex enuf to make with the power cord coming out of the handle....


----------

